# Is this a Hybrid?



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

Took my grandson from Gulfport to Escambia and caught these on a crankbait.

Are they Hybrids, stripers or white bass?


----------



## Kingfish514 (Jan 21, 2009)

They look like strippers to me


----------



## Flatz Addict (Nov 28, 2009)

Yep , those are some nice little Stripper's and are they good eating . He look's like yawl had fun . Keep up the good work . Tight Lines and Happy Holidays !!


----------



## PELAGIC 1 (Aug 13, 2009)

they appear to be a hybrid striper due to the broken lines


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

yes thats a hybrid here is a side by side picture hybrid top striper bottom


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Broken stripes equals hybrid.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Look like baby stripers.



Stripers can have either solid lines or broken lines. Most of the ocean ones we catch have solid. Most of the stocked landlocked ones have broken.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I disagree, having fished the Woodruff dam at Sneads I can attest that you can definitely tell stripes from hybrids .



my vote goes for hybrids .



interesting pic I've found -


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

From the pictures... the fish are hybrid striped bass. The FWC has stocked Escambia river with 451,000 hybrid striped, or striped bass fingerlings in the past 2 years.Fish are produced at the Blackwater Fisheries Center in Holt, Fl.Stocking sites are Jim's Fish Camp and Smith's aka Bluegill Bait/Tackle.Looks like someone is having fun...


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

Sunshine bass, great eating.


----------



## injun (Dec 6, 2009)

Those are hybrids and some great eating and fighting fish!


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

Hybrid!!! If you eat them cut them in very small peices and fry them with a lot of breading. I really don't care for them as table fair, but fun to catch. 

Check out these pictures from Smith Lake which is north of Birmingham

http://www.alabamastriperfishing.com/Photo/


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

Hybrid.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Hybrid!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Hybrids


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

broken lines...it isa hybird...


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

ive only caught hybrids and those look exactly like the ones ive caught


----------

